# Michigan 35 AWS info needed



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Just saw the post below this one.. MODS can delete if you want for basically a double thread

I might be in the process of purchasing one of these units. Machine is late 70s with a 3-53 detroit diesel. Clark powershift trans and Clark axles. This will be our first loader purchase and seems like it could be a good deal for the money. 

Anyone have any expeirence with these machines, what to look for as far as issues on the machine and how they are in snow? Looks like it has some good weight behind it, but only 74hp so maybe 12' pusher max?

thanks


----------

